# Best ETF holding Apple & Facebook?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you didn't want to buy these 2 stocks, which, in your opinion, would be the best ETF to own that holds a chunk of AAPL & FB?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am not clear on what you are trying to achieve by selecting the "best ETF".

Both are in the S&P500 index so my reaction would be to just buy one's favourite S&P500 ETF from say BlackRock or Vanguard.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> If you didn't want to buy these 2 stocks, which, in your opinion, would be the best ETF to own that holds a chunk of AAPL & FB?


 ... repeating again, TXF ... you get covered call premiums to go with that too.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Hold Facebook and Apple stocks directly if you want both of them in a chunk of them. 

(Or hold a ETF in technology index such as Nasdaq-100 Index)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tks Beaver.

Let me clarify a bit too:
1)I guess by "best" i mean which ETF(s) would have the biggest % of it's overall portfolio made up of the 2 stocks?
2) I Would like to see specific suggestions for both C$ ETF (eg TXF above) AND US$ ETF.
tks


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess I don't really understand what the goal is. If you want X% of your portfolio to be those stocks, what would be the reason to not buy them as individual stocks, to compliment whatever other ETFs you have that make up the rest.

Anyway VGN contains 12.5% apple and 6.3% Facebook. I'm not really sure what the best way to search if there is something higher though.


----------



## Gwenstacy (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been investing in ETFs for quiet sometime now, and keep in mind the below factors before investing in them:
1) holdings within the ETF and the percentage of the positions
2) history of the dividend payments
3) MER

Some of my best dividend ETFs have been:
1) Financial Select Sector SPDR FUND
2) Vanguard Total World Stock
3) iShares S&P US Preferred Stock ETF


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the S&P 500 index is the best to buy for US exposure (it's all I hold for the US).

ZSP, which trades in CAD currency. Alternatively if you have USD currency I would go with SPY.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I think the S&P 500 index is the best to buy for US exposure (it's all I hold for the US).
> 
> ZSP, which trades in CAD currency. Alternatively if you have USD currency I would go with SPY.


Or if Heather does not want to buy SPY on a US stock exchange for some reason, then ZSP.U (same as ZSP except in USD). A bit higher in MER than SPY but keeps one out of US domiciled ETFs for US estate tax purposes IF that this important.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> Or if Heather does not want to buy SPY on a US stock exchange for some reason, then ZSP.U (same as ZSP except in USD). A bit higher in MER than SPY but keeps one out of US domiciled ETFs for US estate tax purposes IF that this important.


That's a good point and I forgot about ZSP.U

Right, this is interesting because it's traded in USD but domiciled in Canada. It's certainly nice to have that choice, depending on what currency one has sitting around. The two will perform exactly the same (measured in one currency).


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I gave up on trying to get tech market sector exposure in Canadian companies and now hold IYW in the USD side of my RRSP. It is heavy on the FAANG exposure, and has been sailing since I bought in about a year ago. I actually trimmed my position to reallocate to other presently under-performing sectors from this holding recently.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

no one mentioned QQQ....why not buy QQQ to get exposure to both Apple and Facebook, plus Tesla and other high flying tech stocks?
S&P 500 index fund has 495 other stocks that are dead money...effectively, S&P 500 is now S&P 5.
The closest you can come to a low cost index fund that has the high flying stocks is QQQ, I think.


----------

